# The All New Herve's Bar & Grill!



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 1, 2002)

For information regarding the Advertising Campaign for the all new Herve's Bar & Grill, please scroll down to the bottom of the topic to the Press Release that I have written.





> _Original Message_
> *This new Herve's Bar & Grill replaces the "All Thoughts Non-Technical" which is just totally kick @$$!!!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU ADMIN FROM THE STAFFERS AND VISITORS AT HERVE'S!*


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 1, 2002)




----------



## macguy17 (Apr 1, 2002)

Great move!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 1, 2002)

i feel an emoticon flood coming!!!!!!!!

but all happy emoticons!!!!


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *Official Advertising Agency For The Huge New Herve's Bar & Grill*


This calls for a new glossy flyer!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 1, 2002)

i will do that!

but not now... it's 12:15 and i need some sleep!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey BlingBling...when is the flier for the Bar and Grille coming out ?
I want to put it on myweb page as an add 
(I will be doing site updates in july, but I am slowly working on them)


----------



## googolplex (Apr 2, 2002)

we need a little button to put on our webpages. I'd put it on my blog  (jeff.hume.ca)


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!

Am I late to this or something? I just found out about this now... 

(late for everything, I guess)

D.M.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 2, 2002)

Hehe, the B&G is moving to take over the world I see


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 2, 2002)

i will create all that you need as i am the official ad agency!

i'm at work but in an hour or so i will be home and creating new slick graphics and buttons for all to post to promote the new herve's!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Hehe, the B&G is moving to take over the world I see  *



soon we'll be telling our grandchildren about the time when herve's was just a small little place and not the huge conglomorate it will be in the near future!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 2, 2002)

I wonder what herve thinks of all this


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 2, 2002)

i wonder if all the popularity will go to his head and he will become an egomaniac?

remember... it's herve we're talking about here....


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

I think it'd be great if someone started a real-life "Herve's Bar & Grill" restaurant/bar somewhere and had pics of it and stuff on the web; that'd be so cool!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 2, 2002)

Go right ahead. You get the budget, you get the property and I'll support it


----------



## ksuther (Apr 2, 2002)

Next thing you know, Micro$soft will be named Hervosoft :-/


----------



## xoot (Apr 2, 2002)

Herve!!! Herve!!! Herve!!!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 2, 2002)

Bling Advertising Agency 
*Press Release*

New Herve's Bar & Grill Advertising Campaign 
*April 2, 2002 - MacOSX.com -* Today, we release the brand new advertising campaign for the all new and heavily expanded Herve's Bar & Grill. It will include one large banner available to all to use on their website free of charge and one smaller logo which will be revealed sometime in the near future.

Casey Kelley
CEO/Director of Advertising
Bling Advertising Agency



For questions or any type of inquiry, please send all messages to MacOSX.com Community Member "BlingBling 3k12" and he will return messages as soon as possible.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 2, 2002)

lol thats good bling!


----------



## PCSMASHER (Apr 2, 2002)

I miss out on MacOSX.com for 1 1/2 days and I missed everything. I need t pull my head out of the sand I guess. I think I will quit my job so I can stay online on MacOSX all day.

 Maybe not... then I couldn't afford DSL.

Oh well.

Nice move for Herve's B&G.

PC


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 2, 2002)

Am I the only one who is going to ask, "Where the hell is Herve?"  I havent seen him around.  Poor guy, he is missing all the excitement.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 3, 2002)

That's great BlingBling 

Now for a full page ad?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 3, 2002)

coming soon...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 3, 2002)

Full Page Ad has been created... where can i upload a 1.8 MB .Sit file?

iDisk? if so, contact me over AOL Instant Messenger (BlingBling30012) and we can discuss things...


----------



## xoot (Apr 3, 2002)

Bling, don't forget about the 56K users. They can't download 1.8 MB in a few seconds like you.


----------

